# P & O versus the Chunnel



## rosalan

Can I be right?
Old Sea France price Dover /Calais was £70 +/-
Chunnel on 12th January for my van £130
New P & O price same dates is £125
Perhaps I have made a mistake, otherwise 'No contest'
Boat = 1 hour plus, Chunnel 30 minutes.
Boat = Children on day trips etc. Chunnel I lie on my bed and read a book.
Alan


----------



## teemyob

*Read A Book*

Must be a fast reader!

You are in and out the other end in no time. I have a brew and a snack, quick look at the map and sat nav and we are off.

TM


----------



## steco1958

Alan,

Also take into account if you shop at Tesco, you can reduce the bill on the Chunnel.

Steve


----------



## Bethune

Also if you bought enough shares in Eurotunnel back in 1987 it only costs £1 each way. Is there a smug emoticon anywhere ?
Philip


----------



## teemyob

*£1*



Bethune said:


> Also if you bought enough shares in Eurotunnel back in 1987 it only costs £1 each way. Is there a smug emoticon anywhere ?
> Philip


My Mum would not let me buy any! :lol:


----------



## teemyob

rosalan said:


> Can I be right?
> Old Sea France price Dover /Calais was £70 +/-
> Chunnel on 12th January for my van £130
> New P & O price same dates is £125
> Perhaps I have made a mistake, otherwise 'No contest'
> Boat = 1 hour plus, Chunnel 30 minutes.
> Boat = Children on day trips etc. Chunnel I lie on my bed and read a book.
> Alan


Hello,

I can get it down to £44 each way (£88 return) with various time throughout the day with P&O. On the new ships too!.

TM


----------



## adonisito

You're right, no contest. If you go regularly use the Frequent Traveller programme. £39 per single journey plus £9 supplement for the van. They'll even stick you on early if they can, in one case 24 hours early!

Also great for the dog. We wouldn't travel any other way.


----------



## teemyob

*POSL*



adonisito said:


> You're right, no contest. If you go regularly use the Frequent Traveller programme. £39 per single journey plus £9 supplement for the van. They'll even stick you on early if they can, in one case 24 hours early!
> 
> Also great for the dog. We wouldn't travel any other way.


Unless you prefer sailing and or have a fear of tunnels!


----------



## GEMMY

Can't use my Tesco vouchers on "frequent flyer" :roll: 

tony


----------



## barryd

Isnt going on the boat part of the fun? I love the sea and the calais trip is interesting. We came back on the Normandy Express last month which was amazing. Mega fast boat to Portsmouth. Loved it. 

I guess I would use the tunnel if it was cheap enough but whenever I compare its always miles more expensive. We dont have a Tescos anywhere near us infortunately.

I never realised you just sat in your van though. I guess I never really thought about it. Is it dark?


----------



## mikebeaches

barryd said:


> I never realised you just sat in your van though. I guess I never really thought about it. Is it dark?


No, your fare includes electric lighting in the carriage you travel in!

As said, no hassle deciding what to take out of the van for the journey - just sit back, have a cuppa or something to eat and let the train take the strain. And hey-presto you're there in half an hour. Unloading usually less than five minutes.

Need to use a flask for hot water, however, 'cause you can't use any gas appliances in the tunnel.


----------



## ob1

We're all different and we much prefer the ferry. We cross over in the evening when the fares are always cheap, spend the crossing having a good meal in the restaurant and then spend the night on the Calais port car park. This saves about three hours on the crossing and GMT the next day and we are fresh for an early start if necessary.

P&O have always put us on the next sailing when arriving early, especially on the return, if room. Come to that I cannot remember the last time we turned up on the booked return date, sometimes being a week out at least. Again, we get found room every time and have only ever paid one admin fee of £10 for the privilege. P&O's attitude seems to be 'have ticket will sail'. We don't take the Mickey of course by turning up at peak times on an off-peak ticket, however we have been pretty close!

Ron


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

If it was not for being a member on this forum I would never have had a tesco credit card and would still be using the boat.

Thanks a lot Russel. Five crossings in the last three years for free.

Dave p
EDIT

We don`t even shop at Tesco. All fuel and Asda shopping etc go on card which we pay off at the end of each month so no interest to pay.


----------



## mr2

*P & O V. Chunnel*



steco1958 said:


> Alan,
> 
> Also take into account if you shop at Tesco, you can reduce the bill on the Chunnel.
> 
> Steve


Had 4 crossings this year and it cost £2 ( making up the charge) in total plus Tesco vouchers saving approx £400 using £200 of vouchers . Booked next trip also


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> I never realised you just sat in your van though. I guess I never really thought about it. Is it dark?


The best bit is being able to look out through the windows at the fish swimming by.... :wink:

PS the other good thing about travelling by m/home on the tunnel is that you can find a toilet that works. :roll:


----------



## Addie

Don't think we've ever paid more than £35 for a P&O crossing in 6 and 7m vans?

We usually book a late one and turn up a few hours before and roll on with no extra charge to pay.


----------



## craigrogers

Stanner said:


> The best bit is being able to look out through the windows at the fish swimming by.... :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've just booked my first trip on the tunnel due to P&O putting their prices up because of the SF fiasco.

Originally booked on SF for £32 return via DirectFerries. DirectFerries contacted my to cancel the SF crossing, got my money back, then went to the Tunnel and got it for less than £80 return.

P&O???? They wanted £112.......


----------



## steco1958

barryd said:


> Is it dark?


No, put your lights on


----------



## jud

hi we always use the boat and never paid any more than £ 86 return with 8.50.long m/h .never been on the train because we stop over at marina parade catch the 5 am boat full farmhouse breakfast get off the boat ready for the road.jud


----------



## icer

As a unitholder price reduces to £38 apart from the two lunchtime ones which are £50

Ian


----------



## barryd

I wonder how they deal with security on the tunnel as it would be pretty easy to plant a bomb in a vehicle and blow the whole thing up. Then again I suppose they could do that in a boat. Then again, I can swim but only on the top bit.


----------



## teemyob

*B**B*



barryd said:


> I wonder how they deal with security on the tunnel as it would be pretty easy to plant a bomb in a vehicle and blow the whole thing up. Then again I suppose they could do that in a boat. Then again, I can swim but only on the top bit.


Be Careful with your Ideas.

TM


----------



## barryd

*Re: B**B*



teemyob said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how they deal with security on the tunnel as it would be pretty easy to plant a bomb in a vehicle and blow the whole thing up. Then again I suppose they could do that in a boat. Then again, I can swim but only on the top bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Be Careful with your Ideas.
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

What in case the crappy terrorists havent thought of it?

I must admit when they built it the first thing I thought was it would be a prime target but I was thinking more IRA than Al Queda in those days.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

barryd said:


> I wonder how they deal with security on the tunnel as it would be pretty easy to plant a bomb in a vehicle and blow the whole thing up. Then again I suppose they could do that in a boat. Then again, I can swim but only on the top bit.


They seem to have thought of that. This summer we were lucky enough to have a probe through the windows and a sniffer dog up our trouser legs. We all felt better for it :lol:


----------



## Forrester

How do you have a brew up using the tunnel :?: 
No gas , no 240 v, so have you got a 12v kettle :wink: 
Forrester


----------



## Hymervanman

When you use the tunnel, the sniffer dogs are there all the time. We have also been "swabbed" on a couple of occassions


----------



## chrisgog

bEST THING ON THE Tunnel is the ease of access off motorways at both sides of the channel. Before you know it you are en route. Getting off a couple of miles from Dover saves loads of slow traffic too.


----------



## craigrogers

Forrester said:


> How do you have a brew up using the tunnel :?:
> No gas , no 240 v, so have you got a 12v kettle :wink:
> Forrester


Fill one of these before you leave home...... 

One of the best things I've ever bought. (I actually got 2 of them and 2 of the bigger 2.9L ones too)

http://www.thermos.co.uk/product_details.aspx?ProdID=1426&CatCode=PUMP


----------



## leseduts

We use the tunnel and have dinner on the way out, and breakfast on the way back, we can then keep driving for a couple of hours before a tea break. As far as having a drink in the tunnel we either fill a flask whilst we are waiting in the car park, or we have a 12v kettle which we stand in the sink so it cannot move and turn it on 20 mins before we are due at the tunnel. (Yes, I know that if we have an accident there will be hot water all over the place, but the same applies if I trip with the kettle in my hand)


----------



## val33

Forrester said:


> How do you have a brew up using the tunnel :?:
> No gas , no 240 v, so have you got a 12v kettle :wink:
> Forrester


We either stop at the last services before the tunnel and pick up a large latte from costaloads or just switch on the inverter and boil the kettle on board, simples

Val


----------



## tattytony

Well I can not remember the last time I used the ferries, I have long before owning a MH used the Tunnel, I also have a Tesco Credit Card and never shop in their horrible stores but every where else get my vouchers convert them and more free travels on the fastest more accessible crossing, I too have never returned on my booked crossing and the most I have ever had to pay was 12 euro and that was because I had booked through CC&C :wink: 

I am just looking at a short crossing now as our MH is 9m the ferry is £98 the Train is £112 less my vouchers Train will be £42 So thats me sorted again and even without the Tesco vouchers I would pay for the Train for the ease of it  

Good luck with all you choices :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

The last time we took the Ferry it took around 45 minutes from the Ferry docking to being on the M20 and clear of Dover.

Fifteen minutes to exit the ship, about the same time to clear customs and another quarter of an hour to get through the heavy traffic. 

This time using the Tunnel - one minute to the M20 and ten miles nearer home.


----------



## mr2

*P & O V. Chunnel*



Forrester said:


> How do you have a brew up using the tunnel :?:
> No gas , no 240 v, so have you got a 12v kettle :wink:
> Forrester


Inverter


----------



## barryd

Nah you won't convince me about this tunnel milarky.

Spending the night on marine parade gettng woken up by tramps then getting in the wrong queue at dover is all part of the fun isn't it? 

Anyway all my blogs start with a picture of the White cliffs dissapearing in the boats wake. It's not going to look very good with a photo of the inside of a train carrage is it? 

mind you if someone wants to donate some Tesco vouchers I might try it just once.


----------



## teemyob

I know that rosalan is around but not responded to his post replies yet?


----------



## rosalan

Ever an avid reader of your pearls of wisdom teemyob I fear that I was not expecting to respond but as the thread may be a little bear today.
The prices quoted by me were for a return at the same time of day as the ferry.
I do not use the Tesco card (I am a fool to myself) so pay full price.
The convenience of the chunnel goes without saying.
Marina Drive has its charm, as does the opportunity of meeting a lot of children on board, who take the crossing as part of a constitutional exercise regime for legs and vocal chords.
Or I could sit (or lie) on my own bed, with quiet music or a book for company.
You see, I have reached the age of a grumpy old man and some times take pleasure in the company of my wife.... just my wife.
Alan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob

*around*



rosalan said:


> Ever an avid reader of your pearls of wisdom teemyob I fear that I was not expecting to respond but as the thread may be a little bear today.
> The prices quoted by me were for a return at the same time of day as the ferry.
> I do not use the Tesco card (I am a fool to myself) so pay full price.
> The convenience of the chunnel goes without saying.
> Marina Drive has its charm, as does the opportunity of meeting a lot of children on board, who take the crossing as part of a constitutional exercise regime for legs and vocal chords.
> Or I could sit (or lie) on my own bed, with quiet music or a book for company.
> You see, I have reached the age of a grumpy old man and some times take pleasure in the company of my wife.... just my wife.
> Alan :lol: :lol: :lol:


I knew you were lurking somewhere.

I agree, the tunnels is the better option. And we use it with Tesco Deals.

TM


----------

